# Ariens 48 inch sno thrower single stage gear box required



## whelar (Feb 19, 2021)

Looking for a complete gear box for an Ariens single stage snow thrower. It is a shaft drive for a GT garden tractor. Need bevel gears if someone has parts. Every other parts are available except for the gears. E-mail [email protected] if you have any parts. Thanks Larry


----------

